# Got my KWS 6" slicer today



## Holly2015 (May 15, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## pc farmer (May 15, 2018)

6" blade??    Looks like a good slicer.  All metal.   Meat looks fantastic.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 16, 2018)

This is the last piece of equipment my Bride and I have wanted as we assemble the kitchen Arsenal. That’s a ‘Fully Semi-Automatic Assault’ Slicer, right there! That size and setup looks ideal for what and how we would use one.

And the meat looks perfect. The spicy would be right up our alley.

Thanks for the share!!!

Pat


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2018)

That is a great looking slicer & the bresaola looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2018)

I love the "translucent" slices...   My slicer won't do that....  My "knife skills" won't do that....  
Now, I've heard the thinner the slice, the more flavor the meat has...  I can understand the thinking...  Do you agree, sort of...


----------



## dls1 (May 30, 2018)

Nice looking slicer, Holly.

Coincidentally, I was considering the very same KWS slicer a couple months ago, but never pulled the trigger. My major concern was would the 200W have enough power to handle the occasional large job as compared to their 10" and 12" models with 320W and 420W, respectively? Any input you have on that is appreciated.

Also, did you get the plain SS blade or the Teflon coated SS blade?

BTW, I don't know where you heard/read that they're made in Italy, but they aren't. When I was researching them on Amazon, it was stated in the FAQ section for all 3 slicers that they were manufactured in China. Checking a data base I use I found that KWS is a wholly owned subsidiary of a company known as Shunling Refrigeration Kitchenware/Shunling Kitchenware in Foshon, China. Though Shunling manufactures and sells primarily commercial kitchenware in China and elsewhere in Asia under their own brand name their primary business is as a contract manufacturer for many known kitchenware brands globally. They decided to go on a direct to consumer basis in the U.S, and possibly elsewhere, and opened an office in Southern California in 2015 and trademarked the TWS brand shortly thereafter. http://www.shun-ling.com/En/ProductView.asp?cid=17&id=73


----------



## dls1 (May 30, 2018)

Holly, from what I understand, the Teflon coated SS blade is desirable if you're slicing a lot of cheese. Others have said the plain SS blade is fine as long as you spray it beforehand with something like Pam.

After rereading my comments about the slicers place of manufacture it struck me that some could think that I was "China Bashing" which I wasn't. That's meaningless to me as you can buy quality products made in China as well as crap products, and the KWS slicer appears to be a very high quality product. Same as in the U.S. as well as most other countries.

I understand what you're saying about the large slicers. The neighborhood Dutch/German butcher shop closed about a year ago after being in business for about 35 years. They were selling all of the fixtures and equipment and I asked the owner about their smallest slicer, specifically about the weight and price. He said it was around 125 lbs. and, and after a pause, said he would give it to me for free for being a loyal customer over all the years. I passed.

It sounds like what you're successfully doing with the slicer will easily meet my needs.

Thanks for the input. I placed my order on Amazon for the same unit a few minutes ago and it should arrive in a couple days.


----------

